# Counseling in France



## allegra89m (3 d ago)

Hi all!
I am wondering if any of you have some more information regarding this matter. 
I am studying to become a Counselor in Italy, not in a university but in a counseling and psychoterapy school. 
In Italy the profession of counselor is not regulated, but you can stil work in your own studio, in family centres, counseling centers, olystic studios etc. Is it the same in France? And is there any association for counselors in France? 

Thank you all!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I've moved you over to the France section as I think you're more likely to find someone who can help answer your question. You may want to consult the europa.eu pages related to the recognition of various countries' degrees and training programs in the various countries in the EU. Start here: Working in the EU and under the section on Finding a Job there are several references to resources available to have your professional qualifications evaluated.


----------

